# Motobecane Century Elite



## rchadc (Jun 17, 2007)

I've had the bike for about 2.5 months. Have managed to put about 500 miles on it (Eastern Idaho/Western Wyoming). Love the bike. Have had the rear wheel trued and a spoke replaced (Ritchey WCS Protocols) I'm a definite Clyde (Just north of 255).:blush2: Have been riding my "old" bike Motobecane SprinTour with a Titan rear wheel on it, and broke a spoke on it. Is this just a coincidence or do I need a beefier wheel set 'til I can work off more of my excess "cargo"? I've been looking at the VeloCity Deep V's, but would rather not buy them if the others will work. I'm quite disappointed to think I have to ride my MTB instead of my Road. Please help.


----------

